# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع > منتدى وفيات القطيف >  >  سيد حيدر زواد الى رحمة اللة

## مريم المقدسة

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"ليلة الخميس 20/7 الخويلدية
*انتقل الى رحمة الله الحاج السيد حيدر آل زواد*

*سائلين المولى ان يتغمده بواسع رحمته ورحم الله من يقرأ له و إلى اسلافه سورة الفاتحه ..
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون*

----------


## علي pt

الله يرحمه برحمته الواسعة ..




اسمحو لي على نسخها ,,

----------


## شذى الزهراء

**
*الله يرحمه ويسكنه فسيح جناته مع محمد وال محمد*
*ويصبر اهله على فقده..*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

مع محمد وال محمد

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## اريام الدلوعة

*الله يرحمه ويسكنه فسيح جناته*

----------


## شوق المحبة



----------


## khozam

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 


﴿ 1﴾ الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾









رحم الله المؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## واحد فاضي

﴿ يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي ﴾ 


ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 


بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## ايات الروح

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## اسير الهوى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


وحشره الله مع محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## نور من نور

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 


﴿ 1﴾ الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

----------


## كبرياء

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾*
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

----------


## ورده محمديه

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------

